# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  ECO Building Materials Melbourne

## KeepaTalk

I am looking for a supplier that deals in new products that encompass recycled material, e.g.: Flooring, Bench-tops, Internal & External Cladding, Bricks/Blocks, Concrete, Manufactured Timber etc. 
I have seen some amazing things done with recycled glass, in the UK e.g.: bench-tops with 75% recycled crushed glass within a resin, also a similar system used for flooring. 
I have done the usual googling to no avail, I found some products in Sydney but they didn't specify the amount of recycled material used.  I am looking for products with minimal impact on the environment.  Transporting material from Sydney to Melbourne doesn't really fit my criteria. 
If anyone knows of any other products that use some form of recycled material, I would love to know what else is out there.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

No one service provider...... 
Timber is easy enough with Bowerbird, Timberzoo and many others. 
Concrete is too (to a certain extent)...Cement Australia supplies a bulk blend with a high fly ash content. 
Granite Transformations can supply benchtops with a high recycled glass content and there are a couple of places in Melbourne that'll do a recycledglass epoxy driveway & paving 
Cladding?  Try Radial Timber (Wonky Boards) or Ortech Straw Panels 
Use your imagination....hunt high....hunt low....ask plenty of questions of potential suppliers....and stuff will turn up.  But there's no one stop shop

----------


## KeepaTalk

Thanks for that 
I thought as much.  Maybe there a business opportunity there? 
Anyway I'd better start looking!! :Biggrin2:

----------


## Bullfrog

Dear Eco,
We supply crushed and rounded glass to suit boutique applications.
Let me know if you would like a sample specifying colour and aggegate diameter.
Regards, Fred.

----------

